# Predict November record...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nov. 1 @ Boston
Nov. 3 @ Indiana
Nov. 5 Houston
Nov. 7 Golden State
Nov. 9 @ Golden State
Nov. 10 @ Portland
Nov. 12 @ L.A. Clippers
Nov. 14 Charlotte
Nov. 15 @ Detroit
Nov. 18 @ Minnesota
Nov. 21 Miami
Nov. 22 @ Phoenix
Nov. 24 Minnesota
Nov. 25 @ Dallas
Nov. 28 Toronto

I won't say who I think the Hornets will beat or lose to but I'm thinking Nov. may end up being maybe 8-7.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nov. 1 @ Boston(W
Nov. 3 @ Indiana(W
Nov. 5 Houston(L
Nov. 7 Golden State(W
Nov. 9 @ Golden State(W
Nov. 10 @ Portland(W
Nov. 12 @ L.A. Clippers(L
Nov. 14 Charlotte(W
Nov. 15 @ Detroit(L
Nov. 18 @ Minnesota(W
Nov. 21 Miami(W
Nov. 22 @ Phoenix(L
Nov. 24 Minnesota(L
Nov. 25 @ Dallas(L
Nov. 28 Toronto(W

I think that's 9-6,but it's a lot of tough games and it's going to be that way all year long.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nov. 1 @ Boston *Win*
Nov. 3 @ Indiana *Win*
Nov. 5 Houston *Win*
Nov. 7 Golden State *Loss*
Nov. 9 @ Golden State *Win*
Nov. 10 @ Portland *Win*
Nov. 12 @ L.A. Clippers *Loss*
Nov. 14 Charlotte *Win*
Nov. 15 @ Detroit *Loss*
Nov. 18 @ Minnesota *Loss*
Nov. 21 Miami *Loss*
Nov. 22 @ Phoenix *Loss*
Nov. 24 Minnesota *Win*
Nov. 25 @ Dallas *Loss*
Nov. 28 Toronto *Win*

8-7


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^^This is just about thinking the same way I'm thinking. I'd probably switch the Golden State games though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll go with 8-7. 


I don't know what to expect from the Hornets. So they
could be very good or not so good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'll go with 8-7.
> 
> 
> I don't know what to expect from the Hornets. So they
> could be very good or not so good.


I know what you mean. I think it's too early for me to know what to fully expect of this team. I hadn't seen much of them in the pre-season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nov. 1 @ Boston Win
Nov. 3 @ Indiana Win
Nov. 5 Houston Win
Nov. 7 Golden State Win
Nov. 9 @ Golden State Win
Nov. 10 @ Portland Win
Nov. 12 @ L.A. Clippers Loss
Nov. 14 Charlotte Win
Nov. 15 @ Detroit Loss
Nov. 18 @ Minnesota Loss
Nov. 21 Miami Win----->Something makes me believe I'm 100% sure about this.
Nov. 22 @ Phoenix Loss
Nov. 24 Minnesota Loss
Nov. 25 @ Dallas Loss
Nov. 28 Toronto Win

Record: 9-6


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Miami is as bad against transition as they were last season we could very well beat them.I know that we absolutely slaughtered the Heat in one of the games last season,ran them out of the building.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Diable said:


> If Miami is as bad against transition as they were last season we could very well beat them.I know that we absolutely slaughtered the Heat in one of the games last season,ran them out of the building.


Yeah, our "home" game, Heat played like crap that day, so hopefully the team knows Miami's weaknesses better.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Eh, I pretty much only care about one game... the one against the Clippers.

But for some reason the Hornets, except for that one freak accident last season where they couldn't score a field goal for almost the whole fourth quarter, have the Clips number.

So I'm kind of wondering why you guys have the Clips beating the Hornets. :angel:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Eh, I pretty much only care about one game... the one against the Clippers.
> 
> But for some reason the Hornets, except for that one freak accident last season where they couldn't score a field goal for almost the whole fourth quarter, have the Clips number.
> 
> So I'm kind of wondering why you guys have the Clips beating the Hornets. :angel:


road game against a tough opponent.I'd like to think we're good enough to win a lot of those,but that's probably overly optimistic.

Looks like Joshua has all the games so far...I'd like to be wrong and we can 15-0


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The clippers never play particularly well against the Hornets either, and this season haven't been playing well at all despite our good start.

Well, good luck, we'll see you this Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Mmmh, So far I'm right, I hope right about tonight's game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow we've already won as many games as about half the people thought we would with four games left.The two road games look really tough,but you'd hope we could pull out the home games.

Is it just me or is Paul having his worst scoring games at home?

Nov. 22 @ Phoenix 
Nov. 24 Minnesota 
Nov. 25 @ Dallas 
Nov. 28 Toronto


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^Other than the 11/7 game against GS yes I would say so far his worst scoring games have been home games.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Didn't they finish November 8-7?

So, Tigers, Girloves and I all got
it right.

High five!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Didn't they finish November 8-7?
> 
> So, Tigers, Girloves and I all got
> it right.
> ...



High five Dr. Seuss! :biggrin:


----------

